# Getting there



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

almost 9 weeks and they are going up!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I just love the Yoda look.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Awe so cute!
If you push the tongue back in, it might make the ears go up.


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

haha it might!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LOL Very cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love all the colors in that picture- the blue tag, pink tongue, green grass, colors in his coat- adorable!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool looking pup... He looks big for 9 weeks... How much does he weigh?


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

took him to the vet when he was 6 weeks and he was 11 pounds. We are going to the Vet for his next set of shots in a couple of days. I will let you know how much he is then! haha


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

update: 10 weeks and now 21 pounds! ears are doing crazy different things every day.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a big boy. Is that a pink collar on him????


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He is such a cutie! Boy, he is on his way to being a hunk, that is for sure.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> He's a big boy. Is that a pink collar on him????


I think it is a red collar-looks red to me when I clicked on the pic.


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

haha no its red


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a real cutie!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

BigBeaux said:


> update: 10 weeks and now 21 pounds! ears are doing crazy different things every day.


 
Yea he is a big boy. My female just got her second round of shots at 10 weeks today and she weighed in at 17.2 lbs. She is a little more on the lean side though


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

another update!! 11 weeks. sit, down, and come are mastered.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...he looks SO good, so healthy =) Looks like he likes you


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

almost 4 months now and Beaux's ears have been up for a week or so with a little floppage here and there! but when he is at attention and not tired they are UP! Check my little man out!


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW hes gorgeous!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super handsome for sure!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, he is so handsome!


----------



## BigBeaux (Jan 17, 2011)

you guys are making Beaux blush over here! ha


----------

